# Adding new vents?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone thought of cutting some vents in the hood and fenders?
I'm talking about professionally done not hacked up....

I know a guy with an M3 and I was thinking about his fender vents would look pretty good on the goat. Only instead of M3 on the side I would have GOAT.

I was also thinking of vents in the hood similar to the new viper.

anyway just looking for some input....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

AlanSr said:


> Only instead of M3 on the side I would have GOAT.


Like this?


----------



## msitter (Apr 8, 2009)

You can buy the HSV fenders on one of the Australian Holden tuner sites but the package with vents and side markers is about $1000. I have however found a site by doing a google search "wholesale holden parts" and found the same package for about $300. There are numerous sites in OZ that sell year end parts at a heavy discount. I even found new in crate LS-2 and L-99 engines for under $4000 and T-56 and 4L65 transmissions for equally insane prices from Holden overstock vendors. These are made here, shipped there and are way cheaper than you can buy them here, the only problem is shipping them back. All kinds of HSV parts are there if you care to really search for them.


----------



## way2fasts (May 16, 2009)

if i were u i would nix the side vents because every civic i see has some sort of side vent, makes it look ricey and try doing the viper looking hood vents, or may i sudgest maybe the mercedes sl ones


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The GTO could use some heat extractors but I couldn't see messing with the smooth lines of the GTO. I guess if done right and tastefully it could look good.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

As longs as there real they look cool...Hell i saw some on a 04 malibu (GNX style) So badass!!! but than he had a reason to ... Turbo 3800 FTW!!!


----------



## msitter (Apr 8, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Someone needs to make a cowl hood for the GTO.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

GM4life said:


> The GTO could use some heat extractors.


the Banshee hood has heat extractors



Poncho Dan said:


> Someone needs to make a cowl hood for the GTO.


there are at least 2 manufacturers of cowl hoods for the GTO


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> there are at least 2 manufacturers of cowl hoods for the GTO


where?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

AlanSr said:


> I was also thinking of vents in the hood similar to the new viper.


Search for Banshee hood.


----------

